# Garfish Balls (YES GAR)



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

For those who were wondering if you can eat Gar

Gar....

5lbs deboned Garfish
2 medium onions
2 cloves of garlic
1 rib of celery
5 sprigs of parsley
1/2 tsp red pepper
1 tsp black pepper
1 tbls of salt
1 cup fine bread crumbs

Sauce......

2 cups of flour
1 1/4 cups veggie oil
1 large bell pepper(yellow,orange,red,green)
1 can tomato sauce
1 large onion,chopped
8-10 cups boiling water
1/4 tsp red pepper
1 cup chopped scallions
1 cup chopped green pepper
2 cloves of garlic ,chopped
salt and pepper to taste

Grind together the fish, oinons, bell pepper, garlic, celery and parsley. Add red pepper, black pepper, salt and pepper, and bread crumbs. 

Shape into balls of desired size and fryn in veg oil until brown.


----------

